# Audi Canada, loving the customer.



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Love it 8) my favourite car after my TT 

Chances of UK doing the same is sadly slim :?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice.

My local dealer (who i bought the car from new) didn't offer a courtesy car for my first service as it was a Saturday, and apparently they don't like giving courtesy cars on Saturdays, in case you are late back, and couldn't drop me home either.

So I'll try other dealers in the area next time. Strange how easy it is to lose a customer, but doubt they care..


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Coming to a dealer near you ----------------------------------------wish


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

j8keith said:


> Coming to a dealer near you ----------------------------------------wish


They wouldn't even think of it 
Colchester Audi drop me back to work in their exotic Hyundai i10 or leave it outside my house when their boy pics mine up.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Nice.
> 
> My local dealer (who i bought the car from new) didn't offer a courtesy car for my first service as it was a Saturday, and apparently they don't like giving courtesy cars on Saturdays, in case you are late back, and couldn't drop me home either.
> 
> So I'll try other dealers in the area next time. Strange how easy it is to lose a customer, but doubt they care..


Shite isn't t :evil:

Try asking the service manager or customer services manager what you need to do to get a courtesy car whilst you PAY THEM to service your car - and if not forthcoming just shrug shoulders and walk out . . . Mentioning lack of business mindset :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Coming to a dealer near you ----------------------------------------wish
> ...


Hyundai i10 --- wow    --- another ten years and they may graduate to an A1


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

j8keith said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


 Don't diss the A1! I had that as a courtesy car at Hatfield Audi :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

No I'm not dissing the A1, its a great car.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Had my car having warranty work done at Milton Keynes Audi, work overan and would not be returned by end of Friday, I needed a car for weekend. Initially I was offered an A1, then the lady said "ah sir you have a TT, in that case you can have an A6" I was pleasantly surprised - in this persons opinions having a TT meant you got an upgraded courtesy car.

I was impressed with the A6, nice car with lots of gadgets. :grin:


----------



## s-money (Jul 29, 2013)

MY dealer doesn't have an R8 shuttle, I'm disappointed.....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

someone scratched my tt so while its having the work done audi gave me a tt convertible

very happy considering the weather


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

j8keith said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


The i10 is their 'shuttle'!!!
The courtesy car is way better, an A3 1.2 no less... It hadn't been pressed into service for a while, the discs were sporting a lil surface rust. Oh how I felt looked after.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Think that was in Toronto ( 5 hour from me )


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I got an A1 185ps TSI S-tronic jobby for a loan whilst my A5 was serviced, thing was like a pocket rocket


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Jace said:


> I got an A1 185ps TSI S-tronic jobby for a loan whilst my A5 was serviced, thing was like a pocket rocket


Had one of the Dutch drivers join us last year on the Luxembourg run with the same model A1, "pocket rocket" doesn't come near it, it absolutely flew.


----------

